# FOTD with Chromezone 3



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

The first message was removed so here is the pic again! (Someone asked to update my old FOTDs because some pics were removed)


----------



## KJam (Dec 6, 2005)

Gorgeous - what are you wearing on your lips?


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 6, 2005)

love love love


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 6, 2005)

soooooo what are you wearing on your lips and cheeks??  you look beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Gorgeous - what are you wearing on your lips?_

 
Headliner LipGlass


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_soooooo what are you wearing on your lips and cheeks?? you look beautiful!_

 
Headliner LipGlass (MAC) and Sin blush (Nars), and thank you!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 6, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## user4 (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, u look gorgeous!!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 7, 2005)

You're so beautiful!! You look gorgeous! You should update all of you looks that we can't see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Is Headliner lipgloss LE?  It looks so pretty.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks lovely.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 8, 2005)

Gergeous! I love the eye color on you!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 8, 2005)

Headliner LipGlass (MAC) and Sin blush (Nars)

*adds the above to ever increasing to buy list*

You look flawless....lovely.


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2005)

soo cute!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 11, 2005)

Let me just say that this fotd made me look for headliner lipgloss and buy it.


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice. your skin looks flawless!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 12, 2005)

lovely!!


----------

